# Comma ProVision Gels: Rain clear and Fog clear



## robM-L

Hello,
New member here, heard of the forum from a few others - mainly from links to some of the epic detailing threads on here. Anyway I've had a look around and it seems good, learnt quite a bit about the errors of my ways already.

So I've heard of anti-mist and rain repellents before, and after reading some AutoExpress tests (http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/products/229809/comma_provision_rain_clear_gel.html and http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/products/204747/antimists.html), tried out some of Comma's ProVision Fog Clear gel, and the Rain Clear gel too.

I've read some threads on the topic of rain/fog products on here - should have done that before buying them.

*Rain clear gel*
- Quite hard to get a non-smear finish (but that might be down to my lack of application skills).
- First time it rained, water ran off fine but the wipers juddered quite badly (because the screen was so smooth?).
- Water beads when stationary, and runs off (nice bonus - ice was much thinner in the mornings than on our other cars).
- When the wipers are on, they leave a very thin layer of water on the screen - which is very dangerous if you apply the windscreen wash when driving into the sun. The wipers aren't very old, and are in good condition. The windscreen is typical for one which has done 110k miles in 11 years.
- It's now been on the car for 2 weeks, and generally I'm not impressed and not in any rush to reapply it.

*Fog clear gel*
- Very hard to apply, I failed to get a non-smeared finish on any of the windows (but maybe I applied too much of the stuff).
- Windows don't fog near as much, but sometimes I just get water droplets on the inside of the windscreen - which I have to wipe off, making a mess.

So generally, I'm not impressed at all.

So what are people's experiences with these two products?
I don't see them mentioned here often at all.

Cheers.


----------



## Vyker

I'm afriad to say that I've never heard of them.

I am however pleased to say.... Welcome to DW 

I personally use Rain-X, but alot here prefer Carlack Sealant Kit.

Enjoy your time here


----------



## robM-L

Right, I've had enough of this Rain Clear gel now - it's just dangerous leaving a thin film of water on the screen after the wipers.

This is especially dangerous at this time, since there is low winter sun and I use the windscreen wash regularly.

What would you recommend using to remove the stuff off my windscreen?
I guess it won't be easy as it's made to stick to the glass.


----------



## mattyb95

I'd start with a glass polish as you need something more abrasive than just window cleaner spray. Autoglym Glass Polish is available from Halfords and I used it before applying Rain X to make sure the glass was really clean so it may help to remove the stuff you've used. (Bonding may have been an issue before if your windows weren't really clean hence the smearing) You could also try something like Isopropyl Alcohol to wipe the glass afterwards. You can get it in Maplins or on ebay and chemists sometimes stock it. Mix it 1:1 with water and spray on then wipe off.


----------



## Dibbuz

I tried both as well, fog clear is hard to apply true but it does work very good. No fog since and no water eather. Rain clear is also not easy to apply but I do not experience the same problems as you have. When I use the wipers I do get a small film that's gone before you know it. No problems using screenwash either.


----------



## Paul-T

I was given some Rain Clear to try before Christmas, along with their glass cleaner. Being awarded the Autoexpress recognition, I thought they might be ok, but I was in for a big disappointment. 

Firstly, the glass cleaner was difficult to use and needs plenty of water to rinse the glass after (as per instructions). I think that is useless, the glass is always going to be one if the last things to do, so you don't really want to be soaking everything with water when you're finishing up. 

The Rain Gel, my experience was much the same as above. Horrible to apply, the thick sticky gel refusing to be spread over the glass thinly or evenly. Then regardless of how long it was left, it just didn't dry properly and so buffing just resulted in a smeary mess. 

Inoperation, I found it to be smeary and cause terrible wiper judder. I did half the vanscreen with it, and half with RainX. Water in the gel side didn't start to run off until about 15-20 mph faster than the RainX side, so needing the wipers which then left horrible great big smears across the screen. 

Not something I will ever use again.


----------



## sl88

Being a long term user of rainx, as it had just about run out - I bought carlack to try. The cleaner and sealant are simple to use, and the sealant rubs off much easier than rainx did (always left a few smears). Water is beading off from about 40mph, which is lower than it did with rainx, so I am very pleased with carlack. Oh and no wiper juddering, but I didnt get that either with rainx.


----------



## Concho

Can I recommend you try another product for rain repelling?

It's called Enduroshield and is the world's market leading protective coating.

It's completey invisible, you can't tell it's there until it starts working, and unlike Rain-X or any other coating available, this lasts for up to 1 year before needing to be re-applied.

It is now operating in 30 countries, and came to this country in December 2010. I am one of only 3 people in the country so far licensed to sell it and I am using it regularly to rave reviews in my valeting company.

It is also used on every police vehicle in the Lothian & Borders police force after they trialled it for two months and found it to be better than any other rain repellent on the market.

Please see my website for details and a video of it in action - http://www.enduroklean.co.uk/auto.html

I am not the only way to buy it but if anybody on here wants to try they can contact me and I will provide it cheaper than Enduroshield supply it to the public.

The main thing I'd like, rather than sales of it, is feedback from it, especially compared to other products. I use this every day and I believe it is better than anything else out there but I would love opinions of people who know cars and car care as well as the people on here.


----------

